# supra/300zx to 240sx brake swap



## sky-240 (Jun 28, 2004)

I read an article on using 13" brembo supra rotors and 300zx calipers. I want to know if this is a driveable setup or just filling the rims for show. does anyone have experiance with a simmilar brake swap.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

sky-240 said:


> I read an article on using 13" brembo supra rotors and 300zx calipers. I want to know if this is a driveable setup or just filling the rims for show. does anyone have experiance with a simmilar brake swap.



It's do-able. We've put 13's on with 300zx rotors before with minimal modification.

Anything is do-able with the right tools and knowledge.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

or get in contact with underground motorsports.. they have a bracket/rotor package.


----------

